# Soldiers ready to reenlist for Afghanistan



## navymich (31 Dec 2006)

http://www.canada.com/topics/news/national/story.html?id=3bb52ef9-008c-4ec4-96e1-e5e0c98c7a08&k=89864



> HOWZ-E MADAD, Afghanistan -- Sweltering heat in the summer, frigid cold in the winter, sleeping in the desert and the ever-present threat of Taliban attacks doesn't seem to be a downside for some Canadian soldiers serving here.
> 
> As a matter of fact, with the end of this rotation coming up in February, a number are already talking about coming back for another tour of duty.
> 
> ...


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (1 Jan 2007)

History has shown that Canadian soldiers don't take a backseat to anyone. Since the Boer wars, Canada has proven time and again that it has some of best combat troops on the planet. If only i was 20 yrs younger...


----------



## lyned (1 Jan 2007)

retiredgrunt45 is absolutely right. Our son volunteered to go back in '08 due to the shortage of experienced guys. Starts training again this month.


----------



## mysteriousmind (1 Jan 2007)

For myself...Im not transfered yet...will be soon...in reserve. If Im offered to go on tour...pack me up and ship me in...Ill go even if I know what my wife thinks about it.


----------



## x-grunt (1 Jan 2007)

retiredgrunt45 said:
			
		

> History has shown that Canadian soldiers don't take a backseat to anyone. Since the Boer wars, Canada has proven time and again that it has some of best combat troops on the planet.


+1



> If only i was 20 yrs younger...


+2!


----------



## MarkOttawa (2 Jan 2007)

Then there's this from a certain journalist:

Recruits don't want combat jobs
http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/story.html?id=c7947060-f751-4c0b-8c83-5b5ab87cef3c

But the story is not about actual recruits:



> The report, which was produced in September, presented the results of a public opinion survey of almost 2,000 people conducted to determine the level of interest in joining the Canadian Forces...



No "recruits" there. Just a poll. An accurate headline would have been "80% surveyed not interested in joining military".



> One in five surveyed said they are at least somewhat interested in joining the Canadian Forces, down slightly from 2000, the report pointed out. About 13 per cent said they may visit a recruiting centre in the next year.



What else would one expect? "Half those surveyed want to join the CF"? And at any time, in any place, how many people want to join the poor bloody infantry? But the media must needs spin. In spite of this at the tail end of the story:



> For the last four years the Canadian Forces has met or surpassed its recruitment goals, according to the Defence Department...



And then there's this (from the _Toronto Star_):
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2006/12/army-basic-training-today.html



> More than 5,800 recruits joined the regular force between April 2005 and March 2006, exceeding the target by 6 per cent [emphasis added]. Heading into 2007, the target is higher as the government tries to expand its 62,000-member regular force by 13,000, and the reserves by 10,000. Recruiting is ahead of where it was this time last year, says Capt. Holly-Anne Brown, spokesperson for the Canadian Forces Recruiting Group, headquartered at Borden...



Mark
Ottawa


----------

